# Pier fishing in Mobile, AL



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Hey, I'll be going to Mobile this weekend with the kids and would love to fish but I can't afford to take them out on a party boat. So, I was thinking that I might try and find a fishing pier that goes out into the Gulf. I know there is one over in Orange Beach but does anyone know of a fishing pier in Mobile? 

Thanks for taking my call. I'll hang up and listen now...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

There is one right before you get to Dauphin Island, although I cannot recall the name of it. 

I put together a map of "land accessible" fishing spots in Baldwin and Mobile counties. It is by no means perfect or complete, but easy to access locations. If you can wait until tomorrow and would like it, I can post it.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> There is one right before you get to Dauphin Island, although I cannot recall the name of it.
> 
> I put together a map of "land accessible" fishing spots in Baldwin and Mobile counties. It is by no means perfect or complete, but easy to access locations. If you can wait until tomorrow and would like it, I can post it.


 That would be great. Thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Cedar Point Pier is the one right before you get to Dauphin Island.
It is a privately owned/operated pay2play fishing pier with facilities, no state license required, 24/7.
Jemison's Bait/Tackle is on the left before you get to the pier.


Or you could fish the pier at Battleship Park, another pay2play.
Multiple nearby bait shops with limited tackle sales, state saltwater license required, limited hours.

Also there is the Fairhope Pier on the East side of the bay, this is a free public pier.
Not sure of facilities, state saltwater license required, 24/7.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> Cedar Point Pier is the one right before you get to Dauphin Island.
> It is a privately owned/operated pay2play fishing pier with facilities, no state license required, 24/7.
> Jemison's Bait/Tackle is on the left before you get to the pier.
> 
> ...


 That's great, thanks. We are planning on going to Battleship Park to visit the USS Alabama and other attractions. Maybe I can make the pier there. :thumbsup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Since you said pier in the Gulf....The only one close by is the gulf state pier. Now if you also mean in Mobile bay, then the others were listed. Don't forget about the small pier on the East end of Dauphin Island or fish off the rocks on the east end.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Report?


----------

